# LOCKED oleaut32.dll



## rtoyser (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, I was trying to install a program that required access to oleaut32.dll. I set the program installer to have admin rights under properties. I right clicked on the installer and selected run as asministrator but each time I got the same error. "the file 'C:\Windows\system32\oleaut32.dll' could not be opened. Plese check that your disk is not full and that you have access to the destinaiton directory.
ok, check the oleaut32.dll file and only TrustedInstaller has full access. I rebooted into SafeMode and could not delete, rename or take ownership of the file. I tried to install vbrun60.exe from within safemode and got the same error that I could not access the file. Ok I can not take possession or change the permission to allow me *user* or *Admin* to have the rights to delete or rename it. I don't get it. 
I have tired regsvr32 and regsvr32 /s nothing. 
Anyclue what would cause this file to be locked from me? I tried opening the file with FlexHEx and I could only get to it in read ony mode. 

Windows 7 Professional OS. 

OK I need some direction.


----------



## rtoyser (Jan 6, 2011)

Trying sfc /scannow


----------



## rtoyser (Jan 6, 2011)

reseaved oleaut32.dll to txt and uploaded if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## rtoyser (Jan 6, 2011)

sfc /scannow reports back Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.
so much for that.


----------



## rtoyser (Jan 6, 2011)

Im thinking of booting from a linux cd like Ultimate Boot CD for Windows


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

is this 32 or 64 bit win7 ?


----------



## rtoyser (Jan 6, 2011)

32bit window 7


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Did you check security and ownership rights of the directory structure that leads to the file?

You may also wish to run Process Monitorthen try to open file while running. Save the results and send it on our way (make sure "All events" is selected).


----------



## rtoyser (Jan 6, 2011)

This is in the Windows\system32 folder


----------



## rtoyser (Jan 6, 2011)

I had a corrupted file. I had to take ownership and then delete it. Reboot was rough. lots of UI's were not coming up. Get the file resinstalled from VB run time.


----------

